

Josh Williams on why Gowalla lost to Foursquare - zg
https://medium.com/editors-picks/6152adc41de9

======
dvanduzer
I'm not drawing any lessons other than maybe "there can be only one winner
when there is no clear revenue model."

Brightkite had geotagged photo uploading and an iOS app before Foursquare even
existed. But they exited / acquihired while Gowalla and Foursquare were just
ramping up. So it goes.

------
checkouts
Foursquare won? Did I miss the memo?

Last I checked their active users had flat lined, AFAICT,Foursquare is going
to have the same exit as Gowalla, possibly with the exception of riches to the
founders and every one else left hold the bag.

------
edwardunknown
I've tried both but still don't know the purpose of either.

~~~
chasing
"I don't find value in it, therefore it can't be valuable!"

~~~
chrischen
That's not what s/he said.

